# Who here "runs" year round ?



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

Making the commitment to blast and cruise is a big one(minus the guys on trt).So curious how many guys here, have taken the plunge and are using year round ?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 18, 2017)

90 % of the board don't even lift.


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2017)

TRT + one 16 week cycle here. Some guys run their "TRT" and are holding TT of 3k but say that's my TRT, that's not TRT.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 18, 2017)

I thought about it but then told myself to stfu and pct


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 18, 2017)

all the experienced guys here will tell you your body will respond better if you come off for a while, or maybe they are trying to sabotage me hmmm.....


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

Back in 2012 went on a 2 yr blast and cruise and when I did finally pct. My natural levels fortunately bounced back in my early 40's.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 18, 2017)

yeah man my last run was long, let's call it an experimentation  I was worried how I would feel coming off but all is good besides the minor suicidal thoughts... jk


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> but all is good besides the minor suicidal thoughts... jk


Since you mentioned it through the 2 yrs I was experiencing some depression and ran tren. NOT cool ...cuz I did have some minor thoughts of suicide. Dropped the tren ASAP!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 18, 2017)

I was tottaly joking bro


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 18, 2017)

the worst part of coming off is feeling small. I know it's stupid a guy my size would feel that way but I sure do.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh I know you were jk man but just wanted to share that in case someone else is/has dealt with this. Knowing the signs is important for young guys...


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 18, 2017)

tren will **** with you so many ways bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> all the experienced guys here will tell you your body will respond better if you come off for a while, or maybe they are trying to sabotage me hmmm.....



Sabatoge. Because that isn't true. When you come off you lose muscle no matter how hard you try. That won't happen if you just stay on and keep cals at at least maintenance. So how does that even make sense? Pct is for quitters.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 19, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sabatoge. Because that isn't true. When you come off you lose muscle no matter how hard you try. That won't happen if you just stay on and keep cals at at least maintenance. So how does that even make sense? Pct is for quitters.



I know man I was being a smartass lol.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 19, 2017)

If you getting way bigger than you normally are in a short amount of time 

Then returning back to normal is something that is going to mentally fuk you

Dont get huge all of a sudden, use a compound deit and training that will slowly ad sustainable gaines


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 19, 2017)

I use to stay on year round but due to circumstances I've been off....definitely not as strong but I've been carb crazy so that's helped keep size


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 19, 2017)

It depends on what you're really asking here. 
Theres a few guys that blast full time. 
Theres many who cruise kind of high. 
And then there's the ones that drop to true trt for various amounts of time. 

I chose over a year ago to stay on. I knew what my long term goals were. And I knew that I have the genetics to get where I want to be PL wise. 
That said, I do drop to 125/wk periodically no matter what. Long term health is still important.


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 19, 2017)

i blast 12-16 weeks and come off to my trt dose(200pw) for at least the same amount of time as I blast.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 19, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> It depends on what you're really asking here.
> Theres a few guys that blast full time.
> Theres many who cruise kind of high.
> And then there's the ones that drop to true trt for various amounts of time.
> ...



Wasn't asking anything specifically brother just curious as to members Aas program's. Just getting a feeling for who's who and their usage.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 19, 2017)

Ive been on for 9 months and am younger.  only 100mg a wk, but being under 35 and planning to stay on for 20/25 yrs ahead will be interesting.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 19, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Wasn't asking anything specifically brother just curious as to members Aas program's. Just getting a feeling for who's who and their usage.


In that case I'll take it a little further. 

In my short career I've quickly come around to the ideology that "test is best"
No other compound has more research done on it. It's simple and effective. Easily manageable sides. You could run a gram a week for a year straight and as long as your crit is in check, remain relatively healthy. 
I make it a point to avoid veterinary drugs, although a little eq is nice off-season for the endurance boost during a recomp. 
More and more research is coming out about nandrolones and their effect on brain function. Definitely not something I'd recommend long term, especially tren. Far too many people use tren as a crutch for slacking on their diet imo. You see it all over the place. 
As far as orals go, I'm a huge fan of drol in bursts. If I stay on it too long I start having problems with reactive hypoglycemia. I don't know the exact science behind it, but it's repeatable and disappears as soon as the drol is gone. 


Will my opinions change in the future? Probably. This is all a constant learning process for every one of us. 

I guess my closing statement to sum  this up is whatever path you choose, make sure you use AAS as a tool and not the foundation of your existence.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 19, 2017)

I do a blast then cruise.  I would be on TRT anyway, so the cruise is just a little higher than the TRT but not much.  (250pw)  

ps.  Im old.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 19, 2017)

Wow 250mg per wk man that's pushing it for the normal ranges of trt...no ?


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 19, 2017)

I am virtually at zero without anything.  I do agree its a little steep for TRT, just a cruise.  lol  I guess you could call it "enhanced TRT".  lol


----------



## Caballero (Sep 19, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> I am virtually at zero without anything.  I do agree its a little steep for TRT, just a cruise.  lol  I guess you could call it "enhanced TRT".  lol


Zero?!?! Damn brother I don't blame you then. At the end of the day "too each their own".


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 19, 2017)

Just turned the big 50 the other day.  Messing with my head.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 19, 2017)

Happy belated Motown! Hey why don't you do what every other 50 something yr old man does up here in Canada! They go buy a Corvette to relive their youth LOL


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks!!!  lol   I bought a Camaro and put a SuperCharger in it.  Poor mans vette.  haha


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 19, 2017)

You can't say you bought a Camaro without saying the year first ....


----------



## Caballero (Sep 19, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> I bought a Camaro and put a SuperCharger in it.


??????? sweet ride !!! loooooool 

View attachment 4458


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't run but I walk a lot.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 19, 2017)

That's a car every kid in Nj would kill for


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 20, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Zero?!?! Damn brother I don't blame you then. At the end of the day "too each their own".


I've been blast and cruise for a year now.  I cruise at 250.  
Last bloods were all good.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 20, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> Just turned the big 50 the other day.  Messing with my head.



You know how I know I'm getting old?
I read this and thought "50 is still pretty young."


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 20, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> You know how I know I'm getting old?
> I read this and thought "50 is still pretty young."



50 is the new 40


----------



## Caballero (Sep 20, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> 50 is the new 40



Then add GH and it's the new 30! haha


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 20, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Then add GH and it's the new 30! haha



yep good head will definitely make you feel 10 years younger


----------



## IHI (Sep 20, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> yep good head will definitely make you feel 10 years younger



My wife spoils me fortunately/unfortunately, however you want to look at it. Guess she enjoys it, few times shes come up burping then smiles and wipes her mouth, other day (started taking the supps to increase loads since last year she mentioned i dont nut as much) and she came up smiling, "wow, that was a two gulper"...she dont know im trying the load supps so i guess maybe they might be working? Thats the only thing that bums me out with trt (and age) is the smaller loads since she likes it.

now just wondering if all the years of trt and play cycles are causing aromatising in her system since she's getting bigger too (not in a good way)...or maybe its the cream cheese and bagels or countless other bad things she eats while sitting all day being static?


----------



## Caballero (Sep 20, 2017)

IHI said:


> Thats the only thing that bums me out with trt (and age) is the smaller loads since she likes it.


That's a keeper !!! ^^^^^ :32 (20):


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 20, 2017)

I have a 2013 2SS.  Check it out.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 20, 2017)

Don't know where this threads turning point happened but
I ran 1g Test for a year and ****ing loved it.....
Completely off everything and penis is still functioning at 100%
I start tearing randomly every once in awhile but other than that no regrets lol
And it's not emotional tearing shxt jusr happens haha IDK it's weird as fuk (It's happening as i type lmao)


----------



## Caballero (Sep 20, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I start tearing randomly every once in awhile but other than that no regrets lol
> And it's not emotional tearing shxt jusr happens haha IDK it's weird as fuk (It's happening as i type lmao)


hahaha :32 (17):
View attachment 4463


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 20, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> I have a 2013 2SS.  Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sick ride now get it off the fukking grass!


----------



## RISE (Sep 21, 2017)

Use to cycle on and off, but decided to blast and cruise from now on.  Problem was i was yoyoing in weight too much.  I'd come off and go back to around 195 and the go on and go back to around 210.  I said fuk it and now cruise at around 150mg a wk and then blast for 12 wks and then go back to cruise for same amount if time.  Just started doing this but hopefully I can keep progressing instead if seeing the same yoyo Bullshit before.


----------



## Trout90 (Sep 21, 2017)

It's a tough one. Most users I know say to get on and stay on to become a true bodybuilder but I never did. I always worried about my endocrine system and things like what if my supplier dried up. Well guess what. At the moment at least he is so I'm glad I'm not reliant and needed it. I do hope I can get it consistently again soon tho


----------



## stanley (Nov 29, 2017)

I haven't decided what way to go but I have not stopped for 2 years now ,lowest 500mg weekly.
highest 1g 6months, now on the tren. then back to just test.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 29, 2017)

Cruise/ blast year round.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 16, 2017)

Blast and cruise is the way to go.

My old goals would have me cruise at 1.5g/week. Now I just cruise at a gram preferably.

I did get off everything for a year or so though.


----------



## Maijah (Dec 16, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> Blast and cruise is the way to go.
> 
> Now I just cruise at a gram preferably.



Say whuuuuuut?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 16, 2017)

You better be fukking huge at those doses or your just a joke in my book if u ain't huge running shit like that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 16, 2017)

No offense hulk but times have changed here..guys should look like a pro cruising on a gram..I'm willing to bet you look exactly the same as u always have cause u think more drugs is the answer .. learn how to eat and train for once and forget about your retarded doses .. show a pic of what a guy who cruised on a g looks like..


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 16, 2017)

When I competed in Powerlifting I was always on cycle with short cruises

Gotta know your body and how to do it.

Ran GH for years
Never have came off test since 1st inject about 10 years ago
Can't run harsh stuff all the time
Had medical attention on me which include imagining of liver and kindneys with bloods 

If you are not a competitor you shouldn't do as we do, my Doctor wasn't ok with all of it but did her best for me knowing it's wasn't just a gym membership to me either and that I had purpose behind it all and was going to do it anyway to compete the best I could.

I would bounce around cycles like this

Tren / Test 
NPP / Test
Mast / Test / Var

I would find my sweet spots and not go beyond it because it won't feel great if I did.

There is a point where too much makes training harder!

Too little is better then too much unless it's Test, I don't like total test ever under 600 to 700ng

700ng is a sweet spot for me on TRT or a little above

750mg Test a week was sweet spot on any blast, higher then that was shitty.

FOOD, REST and CONSISTENCY is key, I'd go 4 days a week for years at a time YEARS!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 16, 2017)

I honestly am not too familiar on cruising on a gram of test because I've never done it. I have ran a gram before but for a short period. There is no disputing that running test levels really high for long periods ofy time is just not wise. It's just flat out dangerous. You need to bring your level back down to normal ranges


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 16, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I honestly am not too familiar on cruising on a gram of test because I've never done it. I have ran a gram before but for a short period. There is no disputing that running test levels really high for long periods ofy time is just not wise. It's just flat out dangerous. You need to bring your level back down to normal ranges



every party needs a pooper,  thats why we invited youuuuu :32 (18):


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 16, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> No offense hulk but times have changed here..guys should look like a pro cruising on a gram..I'm willing to bet you look exactly the same as u always have cause u think more drugs is the answer .. learn how to eat and train for once and forget about your retarded doses .. show a pic of what a guy who cruised on a g looks like..



I don't blame you for saying what you did. I've been a ghost for a long time.

A guy *should* look NPC ready if he is cruising at a gram. Diet is the biggest key and the biggest game changer.

I told the wife that, before getting back to my old gear levels of cruising at 1g/week, I could no longer use extra gear to compensate for *laziness* in diet. That was a sad goodbye to fudge pops!

Once I have spent enough time and got my results, my avatar will be updated so i can shut ya up, muy droog.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 16, 2017)

Oh and plenty of folks know about cruising at a gram; look at Swiper from Rxmuscle forums (and on TID years ago). He also doesnt compete and is transparent with dosages.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 16, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I honestly am not too familiar on cruising on a gram of test because I've never done it. I have ran a gram before but for a short period. There is no disputing that running test levels really high for long periods ofy time is just not wise. It's just flat out dangerous. You need to bring your level back down to normal ranges



O am sorry, but I disagree and will say that is a blanket statement. 

"Dangerous" is wholly dependent on the individual.

I, for one, am glad I ignored such statements. I ask "why?" to every statement made.

I do not recommend anyone to do 1g. Do research.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 16, 2017)

I don't make blanket statements.  Running a gram of anything is gonna be hard on your heart. Eventually...


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 16, 2017)

If you're "cruising" at a gram of test, WTF does a blast look like?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 16, 2017)

Did you just compare yourself to swiper lol?? He looks like a pro bb and can be if he wanted to., don't compare yourself to him hulk ..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 16, 2017)

Hulk you haven't changed a bit mentally or physically ..


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 17, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Did you just compare yourself to swiper lol?? He looks like a pro bb and can be if he wanted to., don't compare yourself to him hulk ..



I did not compare myself.

I used him as an example of people that use a gram for cruising, *and* know that a gram for cruising is one of the staples of higher weight competitors.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 17, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> If you're "cruising" at a gram of test, WTF does a blast look like?



2g or more, as a total.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 17, 2017)

Hulk is a troll moron and shouldn't be aloud here, he is STUPID.

A gram is a blast period, 150mg to 200mg is a cruise but many that compete cruise from 300mg to 500mg

Believe bloodwork not a fool full of shit advice.

In the eyes of a competitor it looks like this

100mg to 200mg = TRT
250mg to 500mg = Cruise
500mg and up cycle

Yes I put 500mg as cycle and cruise because it's looked at both ways 
500mg ONLY = cruise 
500mg and other stuff = cycle 

Most cruise 300mg to 500mg

IMO nobody really even needs a gram in a cycle


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 17, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Hulk you haven't changed a bit mentally or physically ..



I have; maybe I didn't provide enough detail or was concise enough for comprehension (I am taking the blame in my wording).

I do not use gear in place of sound diet practices and protocol.

My gear dosages are far lower.

My number of compounds used stay at 2.

I do not believe in being freaky big anymore. 

And, not changed, is me NOT recommending anyone do what is said in this thread.

In more detail, for example, I do Test E and Tren Base only. I do not blast above 1.5 grams. This year I have not cruised at a gram for more than a month.

In 2018, I will be cruising at 1g and blasting at 1.5, with Test E and Tren Base only. I will have a strict diet all year. Strict calorie limit, ratios, etc. Hence no laziness. 

See? Differences. Different goals, difference work ethic. All for the better.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 17, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> Hulk is a troll moron and shouldn't be aloud here, he is STUPID.
> 
> A gram is a blast period, 150mg to 200mg is a cruise but many that compete cruise from 300mg to 500mg
> 
> ...



I agree with your last sentence.

I am sorry you feel that way about me.

Remember, I do not want anyone doing what I say, nor recommend it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 17, 2017)

im not even gonna read what u wrote..You have no idea what dedication to this life is all about..good luck


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 17, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> I agree with your last sentence.
> 
> I am sorry you feel that way about me.
> 
> Remember, I do not want anyone doing what I say, nor recommend it.



Then don't say it or all you or doing is intentionally putting people is harm's way.

You shouldn't be aloud here you always say this but still give bad advice then back your ass out of it.

POB has tried time after time to help you but you don't listen so really you being here talking out your ass is really on him, he should show you the door.

Your not funny and POB needs to see how dangerous you are!


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 17, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> I have; maybe I didn't provide enough detail or was concise enough for comprehension (I am taking the blame in my wording).
> 
> I do not use gear in place of sound diet practices and protocol.
> 
> ...




So your basically saying you cruise all year at 1g but you have only done it for one month but you will be doing it next year? All
over the place dude. Explaining  your goals for 2018 is pointless no one cares in this thread it’s irrelevant As the whole thread was who does what not our goals. At 1g do you even know what your test levels are???? Please share some blood results, very interested to see someone cruising at 1g labs.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 17, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> Then don't say it or all you or doing is intentionally putting people is harm's way.
> 
> You shouldn't be aloud here you always say this but still give bad advice then back your ass out of it.
> 
> ...



It's not on him. 

SFGiants, I won't say anything about gear anymore. You have my word.

I only try to make people question "rules", about any subject. My apologies.

Now you can keep PoB free from interruptions, and will be free any gear talk from me. All is good, SF.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 17, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> im not even gonna read what u wrote..You have no idea what dedication to this life is all about..good luck



I said I wasn't using gear in place of diet.

I will not talk about gear or dosagea now, though.

Sorry fellas, carry on!


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 17, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> So your basically saying you cruise all year at 1g but you have only done it for one month but you will be doing it next year? All
> over the place dude. Explaining  your goals for 2018 is pointless no one cares in this thread it’s irrelevant As the whole thread was who does what not our goals. At 1g do you even know what your test levels are???? Please share some blood results, very interested to see someone cruising at 1g labs.



I am not talking about dosages any more.

All I can say is the "month" aforementioned was only in 2017. My use goes further back in years.

Sorry for lack of reply. SF has my word.

Just listen to these guys, they will lead you straight!


----------

